# Forum Home Renovation Television, Computers & Phones  Telephone line repair.

## spargel

Hi everyone, 
Could anyone point me in the right direction of someone (i.e. the most appropriate tradesman - would an electrician do this?) who may be able to assist with correcting this? 
I suspect it might need to be re-wired. I'll test it shortly, when I enable the telephone line. 
Thanks everyone.

----------


## Uncle Bob

A licensed data cabler should be used. Some sparkies have this qual, while all would probably do the work anyway. (I do this sort of stuff my self as it isn't quantum physics). 
Looks like you might need a plaster also  :Wink:

----------


## Random Username



----------


## Armers

I can help if need  :Biggrin:  In the telephony stuff that is, not the plastering!

----------


## spargel

Hi guys, 
Thanks. I've created my own network cables in the past, so it looks pretty straight forward. 
Cheers!!

----------


## Swerve

Ok this is my trade. 
The black cable is your lead in from the street. This is a two pair cable with gell to [revent moisture ingress. The phone line will be working on pair 1 (White/ Blue) which will terminate on pins 2/6 of the old socket (610 female beige coloured socket). 
The other cable which you can't see will be a beige internal cable going to another internal socket of your house, connected in parralel. You will have the 1st pair (white/ Blue) of the beige cable connected to the white/ blue of the black cable. 
As said above all quite simple, for the untrained person the tricky part is terminating the wires, easist using useing small diagonal cutters (bull nose pliers are to big) if you nick the copper conducetr they are liley to snap. Twist the connecters together tightly (black cable white conductor/ Beige cable white conducter, same with Blue conducters ) and reterminate.  
Make sure whe you reterminate the socket you do it correctly. 90% of tradies etc are all using sticky plates etc which fall off, or using wood screws into gyprock, which pull out. On gyprock use hollow wall anchors and a wall plate.  
Good, luck, if you get a tradie will only take 10 minutes to fix.

----------

